# First Impressions of New Toy.



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Hey guys

Thought id throw up a little review on my new kayak

Only spent about 5 hours on it last Sunday and took it out to Scarborough for a paddle & fish



I upgraded from a prowler 4.5 elite in green. I had the kayak perfect for me but lack of dry storage & on water hull access gave me the shits at the best of times.

Anyway shes a beauty, First impressions I had 10-15 knot southerly winds and a fast moving swell, I launched from pirate park and went right out the back of the reef and holstered the paddle. Initial stability had me on edge for about half an hour as it seemed very tippy compared to the prowler (the kayak is basically all rocker tho). It also had a great deal of hull slap (maybe no more than the prowler but its definately pretty loud)

The secondary stability is huge, it kicks in far quicker than the prowler... I was a bit jerky on the primary stability but the secondary kept me on top no problems,

Rearward rod holders are a bit closer and took a little bit to "find the hole" but ive been fishing with rocket launchers for the past 6 months and I find them more natural height when reaching behind. So either some pvc in the tubes or some rocket launchers might be all I need.

I paddled into the wind at a moderate pace and was getting 5km an hour, but later the conditions worsened and was lucky to see 3.5, It was my first time on glass and my first time using a curved / bow style paddle, I kept trying to pull the paddle back too far and it was a bit different, I am thinking about using my normal carlisle magic next time try not to learn everything at once.

I did a reentry also, stowed my gear and tipped her over, Its slippery to get onto but if you have a handle in your hand its no different. I am quitting smoking and using those E-cigs & accidentally left it in my life jacket which was a bit of a downer for me (not the first time ive drowned one)

Saw a couple of guys and talked to a couple of locals, turned out to be a good day for a test run with less than ideal conditions, also thought I saw a seal but after reading into it was most likely a dugong.

Hoping to have a bit of fun in the waves at mooloolaba saturday morning, the wind is down but the swell looks about 4ft so should be a good test. (if anybody thinks that is too much as It will be my first surf launch, speak now or forever hold your peace) (I got a gopro suction mount ram style for the surf)

CHeers


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

The start of something beautiful.
Enjoy the journey.


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

4 metre swell in a yak you're not familiar with, make sure the Go Pro is on please. No seriously enjoy, I haven't heard of a single Stealth owner who is not just a bit in love with theirs.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

That's a nice looking yak.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

suehobieadventure said:


> 4 metre swell in a yak you're not familiar with, make sure the Go Pro is on please. No seriously enjoy, I haven't heard of a single Stealth owner who is not just a bit in love with theirs.


Holy shit I would have balls the size of a park if I launched in 4M swell after on 5 hours on the kayak!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> Launch at the end of Parkyn Parade, if the winds right there shouldn't be much swell at all to worry about.


Thanks mate sounds good. I will see how keen I am


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh 4 feet swell sorry, about the balls yeah all glass owners have them :lol: Swell I can deal with but surf I am definitely not good at.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

salticrak said:


> you will catch monsters with that yak, women will swoon, your mates will buy you beers.


What dreams are made of!


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

CAV said:


> nice ride, now do you have the obligatory black rashie (preferably a stealth one) yet?


I am fearful that a stealth owner will see me without one and tip me off !!!!!!!


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

jbonez said:


> CAV said:
> 
> 
> > nice ride, now do you have the obligatory black rashie (preferably a stealth one) yet?
> ...


Duly Noted :twisted:

We are conspiring to send our enforcers after you.

Start shaking in your boots....


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Lazybugger said:


> Hey jbonez, I was thinking of heading up the sunny coast (Moffats) on Saturday too. However while the wind looks great that swell forecast has been getting bigger, it was going to tbe below 1.5m earlier in the week but is getting around 6ft at launch time now. I am probably just going to head out to Scarby instead. I've been out in similar conditions and it can be a little uncomfortable - especially if it doesn't go down as much as forecast.
> 
> If you still aren't 100% confident in your balance, I'd go on Sunday rather than Saturday or choose less exposed waters.


Thanks for the advice

I noticed four foot when I started planning and its up around 6 now which is massive when compared to the rest of the week. I got the suction cap RAM mount because I am not going to pimp till at least 4-5 trips other than minor adjustments, I am confident in it but only time will tell. Had to hide the drill and the holesaw. Chances are I will go out both days anyway unless I wreck myself, so much shit weather lately

I really want to cover some km I was going to paddle to the gnearings at mooloolaba and back trolling a bomber and a rmg scorpion but I always check the weather when I get up about 4 and check for updates. If not I might end up local again.

Hope the rashy police aren't out in force, If I even sleep tonight after that photo of clive


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I reckon I will head to mooloolaba and check it out in the morning anyway, The swell direction and wind are similar and the tide is coming in up until lunch so I will give it a shot and If I dont like the conditions will load it back up.


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Good to see you enjoying the Evo jbonez.

Don't worry about your balls mate, 4 foot swell on an unfamiliar kayak is not bad.

Myself, I'm a bit of a chicken when it comes to swell, (can't afford the repairs). :lol:


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Ive decided on Sunday after Lazyb advice and the fact I want to cover some ground it definately looks better for it.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

I hit mooloolaba this morning, launched at 5am

First time ever launching btb, The waves were minimal so it wasnt too bad.

I paddled out about a km initially and floated around not seeing much on the sounder at all, Ended up at the inner gneerings about 3km out, Got myself setup for a bit of jigging and bricked myself third drop.. Retied on a new jig and noticed some clouds rolling over in the distance..

They were on me in no time a strong south easterly blowing 15-20 knots, I was fairly comfortable but a little bit tippy without my legs in the water, a couple of boats decided to head for land so I did as well about 9.00am, Because the wind and waves were coming from the south east now I had to head west to get back to my launch spot so I was running along the butts of the waves the whole way in. (I was going to ask if I should of maybe ran with the waves and cut accross the front of the beach)

Shit it was fun.. Few white caps here and there and copped a couple in the waist area but stayed on the whole time.. The first 2km didnt feel too bad on the body but the last km absolutely wrecked me. The only time it really felt tippy was when a wave hit the front of the kayak but not the middle.. sort of put me off balance a bit.

I really think the rudder is not very responsive for doing a turning circle but extremely responsive in the choppy stuff like steering over the tops of waves.

I got back about 10.30 to the shore and decided to go play in the waves a bit. The youtube videos make it look easy but I ate shit the whole time haha. Got one little surf for abit had a good brace coming down it and then rolled it... then rolled it, then rolled it, then rolled it.......... Then rolled it and copped the kayak in the side of the head... Then rolled it and got my foot stuck in the foot straps....... Then rolled it so much i was tired as shit and had to have a break.. So tired I was that I couldnt even re-entry and people were asking if I was okay I think I should dedicate a day to the surf not after 5 hours of paddling anyway. I did about 5 reentrys out the back of the waves and about 5 in the waves which was really hard... they were only small waves but really fast.. when I hit the water again I watched the waves for about 10 mins like Ive read and found a good set and just smashed it out.

So yeah I cant really compare it to my prowler anymore.. it just glides so hard, sometimes you dont realise how fast you are going into the chop until u put your feet into the water and realise your still moving pretty fast. I took three rods out for zero fish, when I got to the gneerings the sounder lit up with bait fish so maybe next time !


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Glass is definitely different isn't it jbonez?

Good on you for braving the waves. I am sure it is heaps of fun when you master it.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah its been a good couple of trips, I am learning heaps about the weather I am getting a sa1g gps epirb and a waterproof phone case in the next couple weeks so I feel a bit safer I just couldn't help myself today. The kayak definately needs a run up a nice calm river next with the curved paddle so I can get acquainted, I used my normal Carlisle paddle today because I didn't want to put myself in danger catching the paddle the wrong way coming over a crest or something. Instead of sitting in the water you sort of sit on top of the water which leaves you a little bit at the oceans mercy but if the going gets tough you just keep on the paddle. I also noticed little effort gives similar speeds to lots of effort so I have slowed my stroke down a bit haha.

Good times, absolutely rooted !

If I find any good stuff on the gopro I will put it up but all the fun stuff happened after it ran out of battery because I left the remote at home.


----------

